# Tots Bots easyfit leaking at leg...



## JA1988

Does anyone else use these? This is the first time I have used them and as I am new to cloth nappies, I am not sure what I did wrong. The poo was well contained and didn't leak, but a small patch of LO's vest was wet as the wee had leaked a bit out of one side. I just used the one bamboo insert but didn't use a booster or liner.

Any ideas? What do you use?


----------



## discoclare

Was it new or pre-loved? If new, how many times was it washed before use? How old and heavy is your LO?

I just have one of these. I fold the insert in (that's attached) and stick a bamboo booster behind that, and I use a fleece liner.


----------



## JA1988

It's preloved so it's definitely been washed enough times. I folded the insert in but didn't use anything else. I have some bamboo boosters and fleece liners, so should I put the booster in with the insert and then lie the fleece liner on top of everything? My LO is 14 weeks, weighs approx 13lbs and is quite long, however I think the fit was ok or it would have leaked all over, but was just one side so I'm guessing I just need to boost it more then! x


----------



## NuKe

was the whole absorbant bit wet?


----------



## Rachel_C

Which version was it of the Easyfits? I found that the V1s always leaked with LO, no matter what I did, but the V2s don't for us. I think quite a few people found the same.

In the V2s, I use a trifold bamboo insert but my LO is 18 months old and does massive wees in one go. A younger baby should be ok with less boosting but if the whole insert was wet when you took it off, try adding something. How long was the nappy on for before it leaked? If it was 2+ hours without a booster, that sounds about right to me. 

As for the fit, they can leak out of just one side or just the front/back if it isn't quite right, it just depends how LO is lying. When you put it on, to check the fit it's a good idea to lie LO on their back and then cycle their legs round, watching where the nappy touches the legs. If any gaps appear, you might get leaks so should probably adjust the fit.


----------



## SBB

I have found my pre-love ones leak more at the legs than my new bought ones. The elastic seems much slacker! 
I can get about 4 hours out of my v2s with a booster, and my LO is a pretty heavy wetter... 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

I have these but theyre not the Easyfits, theyre pockets, but come with bamboo inserts too. I have nothing but trouble with them. They leak constantly, even after an hour. The bamboo is always soaked for some reason, but my ebay cheapies with microfibre inserts last a lot longer and very rarely leak. It doesnt make sense, I know!
I think some people get on with them, and some people dont. Im thinking of selling them on :)


----------



## beachlou

I have the same problem. I so want to love them as they look great and are easy to use but everytime I've used them they leak and we end up with a wet vest. No idea why! We bought one preloved so it's been washed many times, so I don't think that's the problem. Maybe we need to boost them??


----------



## flubdub

Do the easyfits have fleece in them? My TB's pockets are the only ones that leak, and also the only ones I have that dont have a fleece liner. Would that make a difference?


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't have thought it would make a difference. The pocket tots have a stay dry layer that isn't fleece don't they, that cottony feeling stuff? I would think that would act the same as fleece. With the Easyfits, they don't have a stay dry layer at all but I still don't think it would make any difference; if anything it would make the nappy quicker to absorb wee.


----------



## flubdub

Rachel_C said:


> I wouldn't have thought it would make a difference. The pocket tots have a stay dry layer that isn't fleece don't they, that cottony feeling stuff? I would think that would act the same as fleece. With the Easyfits, they don't have a stay dry layer at all but I still don't think it would make any difference; if anything it would make the nappy quicker to absorb wee.

Yeah, its like a layer of cotton. Its crazy. Everyday I think "Oh I'll give them another try" but they always leak :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Tbh I've never heard that much good stuff about the older TBs like the V1s or the pockets :( I think they've changed quite a lot with the newer ones.


----------



## Mynx

The v2s are definately much better than the v1s! 
Altho Evie has started out peeing her v2s now but when we were using them, we'd boost them with a Little Lamb bamboo booster and we could get around 5 hours out of one :thumbup: 

In regards to leaking on one side issues, is this from one of the legs? It could be leg gape causing leaks? If the insert inside is sodden then yes, it needs boosting but if it's only a little wet, then there could be some pee escaping from the legs... especially if your LO has legs that are on the slim side.


----------



## flubdub

Mine are v2's! I think I would have _hated_ the v1's then :haha:


----------

